# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Down a Dragon's Gullet...

## Gamerprinter

Just for fun, I thought I'd make a "down a dragon's gullet" map as an experiment this weekend.

Here's where it begins. (I actually dread doing the 'end' of the journey.)

GP

----------

